# SS 29.03.14 - Haydn #94 "Surprise"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony #94 in G Major, H 1/94 "Surprise"

1. Adagio - Vivace assai
2. Andante
3. Menuetto: Allegro molto
4. Finale: Allegro molto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I actually listened to Antal Dorati's recording of this Symphony earlier this week, but I'm going to listen to it again this weekend. However this time I think I'll listen to another of my favorite recordings.

View attachment 38173


Karl Richter/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

I will go for this one. It is a very nice record, with all the London Symphonies








PS: realdealblues, it seems to be that your attachment is not working


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

This time I'll go with Lenny and the NY Phil.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 94 "Surprise", w. Cleveland O./Szell (rec. 1967).

View attachment 38199


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

One from a personal favourite set


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Eugen Jochum leading the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Today I listened to four "Surprise" symphony performances: Davis, Szell, Marriner and Bernstein, and from that, I like Bernstein and Davis best.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 38241
> View attachment 38239
> View attachment 38240
> View attachment 38242
> ...


Were you "Surprised"?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Were you "Surprised"?


Not really. All four are very good. I like Davis' bracing tempos, but on the other hand Bernstein's more deliberate tempos in the first 3 movements works for me too, especially the minuet. Love those deliberate minuets. My dancing speed! :lol:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Not really. All four are very good. I like Davis' bracing tempos, but on the other hand Bernstein's more deliberate tempos in the first 3 movements works for me too, especially the minuet. Love those deliberate minuets. My dancing speed! :lol:


I liked those Bernstein recordings from the first time I heard them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Itullian said:


> I liked those Bernstein recordings from the first time I heard them.


I think his Paris Symphonies are even better. His "Bear" is the best I've heard.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook (Feb 6, 2013)

I listened to the first recording that came up when I searched on YouTube, which turned out to be this one:










I hadn't properly listened to this before (of course, it's used frequently in a range of contexts on television etc., so I'd heard bits of it). Nearly fell out of my chair when the surprise came along.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 38231
> 
> 
> Eugen Jochum leading the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


That will be mine too.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Listened Bernstein & Ny Phil


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

The "surprise" in the second movement is generally thought of as a one-off joke, a calling-card for his London fans and/or a way to wake them up if they were nodding off. It may be that, but I think it's also a higher-level joke. Listen to the slow movement of #55, for instance: It has a similar sudden-fortissimo entrance that's humorously jarring, except there the loud portion continues as though it's perfectly normal. Haydn did this kind of thing in his slow movements to greater or lesser degrees in at least a dozen symphonies before the 94th - the difference here is that it's so completely, obviously gratuitous. It's as though Haydn's including a gag for those who are familiar with his music, saying "you know that thing I do in the slow movement where it suddenly gets loud for no apparent reason? Let's get that over with. Done."


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I only have Günther Herbig's rendition so far:









It's the Surprise symphony, so it's awesome. But, I think there are better versions - Herbig 'overdoes' it a bit in the 1st movement, imo. I haven't been extremely keen on buying several versions of the same work (so far), but I think I'll get around to the Londoners at some point, seeing as though they contain some of my favourite music .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I only have Günther Herbig's rendition so far:
> 
> View attachment 38347
> 
> ...


Try Colin Davis/Concertgebouw. Like bubbly champagne! So extroverted. A joy!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Try Colin Davis/Concertgebouw. Like bubbly champagne! So extroverted. A joy!


...........................


----------



## AH music (Mar 25, 2014)

Overdid the "Suprise" symphony as a youngster, when all I had was 94 and 103 on an LP. Since then have listened to the Davis, mainly catching up on the other ten London Symphonies. Recently got Fischer, to start catching up on the other 92 + 2..... So, my first Fischer late symphony is no 94, especially prompted by this thread. Despite the relatively poor reputation of the late symphonies on this set, recorded early in the series, I was delighted by the warmth of the strings, and enjoyed all the movements - the surprise itself is great. There was a lovely gentle lilt through the first movement I have not found elsewhere, and it seemed so suited. The finale was nicely vivacious too. Well pleased.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Because this is so overplayed, I think people forget how good it is.


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

I like the version on the Punkt label. Alfred Scholz conducting.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Heard this live last night with Ignat Solzhenitsyn and the Philadelphia Chamber Orchestra. The man knows his Haydn!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Because this is so overplayed, I think people forget how good it is.


I'm not surprised!


----------

